# New Beretta/ Wilson pistol



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

It is called the 92G Brigadier Tactical
9mm
Price $1,195

wilsoncombat.com


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw one of these in demonstraion, and they are sweet. BADASS actually.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Link is not working.


----------

